# My New Best Friend



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey everyone! 
Finally got a Picture of my new hunting partner for many years to come, his name is DRAKE, he's 4 months old and ive already had him on some wild goose hunts this late season, with the mild weather I took little drake out in the layout blind on some hunts, well he likes to tip over the goose decoys but thats just puppiness and got him to drag around some geese but they were twice the size of him and he got really excited when we had geese working us and he watched them every second till we shot, the guns didnt bother him, looks like I got my spring and summer cut out for training. 
Adam


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

Good looking pup. You will have fun with him!!!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Congrats Good looking pup.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

oh man... i love pups, great looking dog.


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Adam...you're all over the net too eh?
Good lookin pup. See you this spring.


----------

